# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Fomentan la ganadería alpacuna y promueven el consumo de carne de alpaca en La Libertad

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, nov. 15 (ANDINA).-* El gobierno regional de La Libertad declaró de prioridad e interés el fomento del desarrollo de la ganadería alpacuna y la promoción del consumo de carne de alpaca en este departamento del norte del país.    
La ordenanza regional N° 022-2009-GR-LL/CR publicada hoy en el boletín de Normas Legales del Diario Oficial El Peruano indica que, de acuerdo a las normas, los gobiernos regionales deben promover la transformación, comercialización, exportación y consumo de productos naturales y agroindustriales de la región.  
Asimismo planear, supervisar y controlar, en coordinación con el Gobierno Nacional la mejora de los servicios de comercialización agropecuaria, del desarrollo de cultivos y de crianzas y ganadería.  
Que, la alpaca está considerada como “Producto Bandera” denominada así, porque es un producto de origen peruano que representa la imagen del Perú en los mercados internacionales.  
La disposición indica que una de las ventajas que ofrece la carne de alpaca, desde el punto de vista químico y bromatológico es que tiene un alto contenido de proteínas en relación con otras carnes y, además, presenta bajo contenido de grasa y no incide en la formación de colesterol.  
Así, la crianza y consumo de carne de alpaca es fundamental para la población, sobre todo para la población de escasos recursos económicos, por lo que se debe promover el consumo y fomentar el desarrollo de la ganadería en La Libertad.  
La gerencia regional de Agricultura coordinará con la gerencia de Comercio Exterior, Turismo y Artesanía con la finalidad de que se convoque a las asociaciones de hoteles y restaurantes para una adecuada promoción del consumo de carne de alpaca.  
En tanto, la gerencia de Educación se encargará de difundir las bondades que ofrece el consumir este tipo de carne entre los estudiantes de los diferentes niveles.  
La gerencia de Agricultura elaborará el reglamento de la presente ordenanza en un plano de 30 días hábiles de su entrada en vigencia.Temas similares: GANADERIA Y TECNOLOGIA EM (x Ing. Carlos Castañeda) !!! Artículo: Consumo per cápita de carne de ave se incrementó en 73% durante últimos diez años Artículo: Peruanos registran el menor consumo de carne de cerdo en Sudamérica con cuatro kilos por persona Artículo: Consumo per cápita de carne de cerdo en Lima aumentó 60% el 2010 Fomentan potenciales cultivos para agroexportación

----------


## guidito

bueno interesante la nota creo yo que los GR deberian de interesar mas por este tema pues en el futuro no muy lejano la carne de alpaca sera muy cotizado sin embargo me parece que tambien a la par deberia de implementarse con el inicio de un progrma de mejoramiento genetico pues no solo es la carne si no tambien darle un valor agregado a la fibra al cuero y alestiercol que produce. es decir algo integral, pero creo que deberia de contartartse con profesionales de puno que en este tema son duchos y que saben de este tema een elcampo

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

De acuerdo contigo guidito: 
La carne de alpaca debería ser más promovida en el país, ya que su carne es de muy buena calidad (baja en grasas), y podría ayudar a aliviar los graves problemas de desnutrición en el país, pero como siempre, los peruanos no sabemos aprovechar lo nuestro. 
Me pregunto qué tan barata podría llegar a ser en el Perú la carne de alpaca en comparación a las demás, si efectivamente se desarrollara un plan para criar alpacas y explotar su carne, su fibra y su estiércol (como bien mencionas)... eso sería un programa eficiente, pero...???? 
Te comento que una vez fui a Puno a filmar cómo criaban alpacas y me pareció muy interesante. Quería subir un programita que hicimos al respecto, pero lamentablemente no lo encuentro. Pero me has dado la idea para hacer una pequeña edición de cómo se crian alpacas en el Perú y lo estaré subiendo también a este tema para que veas. 
Saludos y gracias por participar en el foro.

----------


## gpacheco

*En moderna planta de procesamiento industrial*  *Puno, dic. 02 (ANDINA).-* Más de 200 mil nuevos soles requirió la implementación de la planta de procesamiento industrial de carnes para la producción de embutidos de alpaca de la Escuela de Ingeniería Agroindustrial de la Universidad Nacional del Altiplano de Puno, la cual permitirá a los alumnos producir y comercializar este alimento.  
Así lo informó el ingeniero Alejandro Coloma Paxi, director de la citada escuela y responsable del proyecto, quien señaló que la puesta en marcha de la planta es el resultado de un gran esfuerzo iniciado hace unos cuatro años. 
Esta planta permitirá a los más de 350 alumnos de esta casa de estudios realizar sus prácticas con las más avanzadas tecnologías y también tendrán la oportunidad de comercializar la producción a fin de obtener ingresos que nos permitan adquirir más y mejores equipos, precisó el docente universitario a la agencia Andina. 
Asimismo, dijo que no han elaborado aún ninguna proyección de volúmenes de producción; sin embargo, aclaró que cuentan con los equipos y tecnología necesaria para iniciar una producción de calidad que les permita competir en el mercado. 
Con mucho esfuerzo hemos logrado adquirir la cortadora, batidora, mezcladora, ahumadora, hacer el montaje y todo lo necesario para implementar la planta. Además, contamos con la tecnología adecuada para hacer un producto de alta calidad que ingrese al mercado local, por el momento, refirió. 
Resaltó que la carne de alpaca tiene un bajo contenido en grasas (0.5%) y un mayor contenido proteico (24.1%), lo cual hace a los embutidos de camélidos altamente nutritivos. 
Por otro lado, manifestó que también tienen proyectado implementar una planta de procesamiento de productos lácteos, pero ha debido paralizarse por falta de financiamiento. 
Nuestro próximo proyecto es la implementación de la planta de procesamiento de productos lácteos y para ello hemos adquirido una serie de equipos; sin embargo, la falta de presupuesto nos ha obligado a paralizar las obras, esperamos obtener por otros medios el financiamiento necesario que oscila entre los 15 y 20 mil dólares, puntualizó.

----------

